# Black and Gold Batson



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I finished this one up a while back, and is my seventh build. I needed a rod for my 80w International. I decided to keep this one simple, and go black and gold. Alps seat and gimbal, slick butt, hypalon foregrip, fuji guides. The gudebrod old gold metallic shows up a little orange, I guess due to the setting sun.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great. Nice work.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

nice work


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

great looking build!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Very Pretty Work! Good Detail and Great Finish


----------

